# Found morels this weekend!



## Girlfreeman

Found these extremely fresh morels Sunday, March 22, 2020 in Jackson County (southern IN)...it was misting/sprinkling & around 40 degrees...found in our normal “blacks” location. This should be a fun year! This is by far the earliest I’ve ever found ‘em!!!
Good luck All!!!


----------



## Old Elm

Girlfreeman said:


> Found these extremely fresh morels Sunday, March 22, 2020 in Jackson County (southern IN)...it was misting/sprinkling & around 40 degrees...found in our normal “blacks” location. This should be a fun year! This is by far the earliest I’ve ever found ‘em!!!
> Good luck All!!!


Awesomely nice haul & great pictures, THX’z for sharing. Enjoy the season.


----------



## Mark Metz

Can anyone help me out? In Indiana what kind of woods environment or trees do you find black morels? Not asking for any spots of course but just the kind of evironment. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Old Elm

Mark Metz said:


> Can anyone help me out? In Indiana what kind of woods environment or trees do you find black morels? Not asking for any spots of course but just the kind of evironment. Thanks ahead of time!


We find them around injured or recently dead Elm’s & Ash tree’s. Good luck out there, Enjoy.


----------



## jashroomer

The few times I found blacks in Putnam Co. the were up hire on the ridges, with a mix of hardwoods, but as Old Elm says, Elms and Ash are always good, and don't pass on a giant Poplar.


----------



## Mark Metz

thanks guys Sounds like the same places the yellow morels come up later and I will look for the poplars. 
I have always thought that the yellow morels are in season when the lilacs are blooming. 
Anyone ever notice an indicator for black morels?


----------

